# Photoshop CS3 issue..HELP



## Laquer Head

I need some help!

This maybe the simplest thing to fix but, I have no idea how to do it--or why it started in the first place for that matter.

Anyhow, my Photoshop CS3 has, in the last week or so, decided that the cursor icon should now be a triple icon.

Instead of say, using the crop tool and it being--the crop tool icon on the workspace--it is now a triplicate icon that sorta looks funny and when you use a tool like the brush..it makes it quite hard to be precise cause the bloody thing is much bigger and inaccurate to zero in on a section of the image you are working on~

Has anyone experienced this..and know a fix? 

I have never had this happen before and can't seem to find a solution! Also, I uninstalled/reinstalled the whole program and it still does it~

I tried to take a screenshot--but the damn thing doesn't show up in the screen capture.

HELP PLEASE!


----------



## Concordedly

No experience with this problem but I found some reference that might help...



> To change the cursor in photoshop, go to Edit, Preferences, then Display & Cursor.
> 
> ------------
> 
> Painting Cursors
> 
> In the Painting Cursors area (refer to Figure 3.7), you have three choices for the display of a painting cursor: Standard, Precise, and Brush Size. These cursors include the Brush cursor and the Clone Stamp tool—in other words, tools that apply paint, as opposed to editing, selection, annotation, and other cursors. We recommend the Brush Size option. This option shows you the outline of the tip of your current painting tool brush, which is darned handy when you have, say, a 300-pixel diameter brush defined; you can see exactly what you're going to hit and what you'll miss while editing an image.
> Other Cursors
> 
> When you get around to choosing Other Cursors, we recommend you choose Standard cursors for two reasons. First, a Standard cursor will show you onscreen exactly which tool you are using; and with as many new tools as Photoshop has, this is a blessing. The callouts in Figure 3.7 show a magnified view of both cursors.
> 
> The second reason we recommend the Standard "other" cursor is that the Precise cursor is small, especially on 1,024x768 and higher screen resolutions. However, if you need pin-point accuracy to change a single pixel onscreen, you want the Precise (crosshair) cursor. And you know what? You don't have to come to this Preferences dialog box to access a Precise cursor for any tool. Simply press the Caps Lock key on your keyboard, and poof!—you've toggled to a Precise cursor.


----------



## massahwahl

Are you using a downloaded copy?


----------



## Laquer Head

Concordedly said:


> No experience with this problem but I found some reference that might help...



Hmm...interesting info..didnt solve the issue but handy info..thanx

and no..this isnt a downloaded copy..Actual disk..just with multiple user license.


----------



## Concordedly

Is it only the cursor in CS3 or does it happen in Windows too? Probably just CS3, huh? Well there are so many references to cursor issues with photoshop. I wonder if you have access to another computer if you installed it on another computer, would it do the same thing? Might be an issue with the CD install. Downloaded copies have a lot of issues based on who/where you get it from. I'm not supporting this, in fact, I found out the hard way a long time ago that downloading copies of software illegally gets you crappy unsupported versions of software. But if it is a CD copy, then I'd contact Adobe straight-away and get the service and support you paid for.


----------



## Laquer Head

Yeah just in CS3. 

The cursor is actually only messed up on the work space with a jpg or .cr2 open.

And it only does it with certain tools, such as...Crop, spot heal, selection, and marquee tool


----------



## smg

I have the exact same problem using CS4 that I just starting using.  It was normal until I started messing around with different brushes. Now, all my cursors are triple hands or triple arrows, etc.  Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Laquer Head

The issue was actually solved just the other day--

Turns out that while the laptop was being used by a family member with bad eyes..he cranked the dpi for font size to LARGE 150dpi and it killed the cursor in CS4, adjusting it back to 120dpi or custom below 150, solved the problem right away.

..


----------



## ginjen

*triple icons*

Could someone explain the below quote? I fixed the problem going through the control panel and changing from Large text and icons to Medium text and icons. That change interferes with another older program that will only work with Large display settings. So I'm wondering, is the below solution different than what I did? (other than it seems to be exactly the opposite?) How does one "adjust the dpi back to" whatever? We're not talking Control +/-, are we?
Thanks,
ginjen




Laquer Head said:


> Turns out that while the laptop was being used by a family member with bad eyes..he cranked the dpi for font size to LARGE 150dpi and it killed the cursor in CS4, adjusting it back to 120dpi or custom below 150, solved the problem right away.
> ..


----------



## EldodSamoth

Laquer Head said:


> The issue was actually solved just the other day--
> 
> Turns out that while the laptop was being used by a family member with bad eyes..he cranked the dpi for font size to LARGE 150dpi and it killed the cursor in CS4, adjusting it back to 120dpi or custom below 150, solved the problem right away.
> 
> ..



Whoot!

Problem solved  TYTYTY!


----------

